# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Rexhep Qosja

## King_Arthur

*Rexhep Qosja* ka lindur më 1936 në Vuthaj te Kelmendit, Malit i Zi. Shkollën fillore e përfundoi në fshatin e lindjes, tetëvjeçaren e mbaroi në Guci.
Shkollën normale e mbaroi në Prishtinë. Më 1964 diplomoi në degën Gjuhë-letërsi të Universitetit të Prishtinës. Studimet pasuniversitare i kreu në Universitetin e Beogradit, Beograd ku në vitin 1971 mori titullin "Doktor i shkencave filologjike" me temën "Asdreni-jeta dhe veprat". Ishte punonjës shkencor në Institutin Albanologjik të Universitetit të Prishtinës dhe drejtor i këtij Instituti prej vitit 1972 deri më 1981.

Që në fillimet e veta, duke folur për rolin e kritikës dhe modernitetit, Rexhep Qosja pohoi se "realizmi socialist nuk është as realizëm, sepse është romantizëm". Duke mbrojtur dhe ushtruar një kritikë të tillë dhe duke hequr dorë nga glorifikimi i një orientimi të vetëm u siguroi studimeve të veta dimensione të reja që i përkasin të gjitha kohërave.



*Tituj të veprave*
Episode letrare - (1967) 
Dialogë me shkrimtarë - (1968) 
Antologjia e lirikës shqipe - (1970) 
Kontinuitete - (1972) 
Asdreni - jeta dhe vepra - (1972) 
Panteoni i rralluar - (1973) 
Vdekja më vjen prej syve të tillë - (1974) 
Shkrimtarë dhe periudha - (1975) 
Anatomia e kulturës - (1976) 
Mite të zhveshura - (1978) 
Prej tipologjisë deri te periodizimi - (1979) 
Morfologjia e një fushate - (1980) 
Nocione të reja albanologjike - (1983) 
Historia e letërsisë shqipe I - (1984) 
Historia e letërsisë shqipe II - (1984) 
Antologjia historike e letërsisë shqipe - (1985) 
Historia e letërsisë shqipe III - (1986) 
Porosia e madhe - (1986) 
Populli i ndaluar - (1990) 
Strategjia e bashkimit kombëtar - (1992) 
Çështja shqiptare: Historia dhe politika - (1994) 
Ligjërime paravajtëse - (1996) 
Fjalor demokratik - (1997) 
Paqja e përgjakshme: Konferenca ndërkombëtare për Kosovën - (1999) 
Realiteti i shpërfillur (Vështrim kritik mbi pikëpamjet e Ismail Kadaresë për identitetin shqiptar) - (2006)

----------

